# 09 April 2018 Third Exotic Blanks Group Buy



## hcpens (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome to the Third of MANY 2018 EXOTIC BLANKS Group Buys.
Opening date: 09 April 2018
Closing date: 13 April 2018

READ

STOP and R E A D

Please read this post in its entirety.

First, you must 
• Post to the "Exotic Blanks Group Buy Sign up" thread (SEE BELOW) and PM me with:
Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

Exotic Blanks Group Buy Sign up

• Order and entry are based on posting to the above thread first.

This group buy is limited to the 10 members already listed. Ed and I are limiting it to 10 members this time, so we can work out any issues and not have it affect many members. We promise to hold this GB every two or three weeks if demand is met. So if you do not make the first ten, please sign up, and I will then make another GB with the next ten members and so forth.

The benefit of going through this process with IAP and Exotic Blanks is you will receive the 50 pen discount without having to buy that amount, just 10 or more kits per person. All other items on their website are at the regular price stated at the time you order.

The idea is to have the 10 listed and NOTIFIED IAP members:
1. Go to their (Exotic Blanks) website After I have NOTIFIED you to proceed
2."login" or create an account,
3. Order a minimum of ten kits plus any other item they wanted. 

4. Proceed to check out WITHOUT paying, (select "will call in information") under “Payment Method” members would identify the order by placing the words "IAP GROUP BUY in the "Customers Notes" box, close without paying, but do accept the conditions (checkbox).

Then wait for me to get the order request from Ed, and then I will send a payment request to the member with a total to be sent to me by PayPay using Family & Friends, I will collect the money to pay Exotics. Exotics would ship to each customer individually.

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
You must place your order by the method above by DATE, those not completing their order by that date will be skipped, and the next member in line will be given an opportunity to order. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order request back from Exotic Blanks

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, then your order will be canceled if your method of payment is charged to me.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be by Exotic Blanks – see Shipping on the website for question PM Ed at ed4copies

SHIPPING INSURANCE
Neither Exotic Blanks nor I will require that you pay for insurance but is highly recommended. Exotic Blanks nor I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves Exotic Blanks control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left Exotic Blanks hands, they not responsible for it. If you desire insurance, then add it to your order. We recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

This G.B. exercise is a volunteer service HCPENS is providing with the help of ED & Dawn; no rewards or payments have been requested by or for me.

If this is popular, then a spreadsheet will be compiled and used shortly so the members will not have to go to Exotic Blanks website and the ordering will be more in-line with the normal CSUSA Group Buys

Edgar
dpstudios
socdad
bedangerous
Karl_99
SteveG
preacherman
Akula
Gunnarkouper
HCPENS


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 9, 2018)

I am in... sending pm


----------



## socdad (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm in ... PM sent


----------



## preacherman (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm in. Will send pm


----------



## dpstudios (Apr 9, 2018)

Count me in. Sending PM


----------



## hcpens (Apr 9, 2018)

guys, please send email in pm, thanks.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 9, 2018)

I am participating.
Thanks for working the coordination!


----------



## Edgar (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m in - PM sent


----------



## hcpens (Apr 10, 2018)

The above members have been notified to proceed.


----------



## socdad (Apr 10, 2018)

Order placed, Richard thanks for putting this together


----------



## dpstudios (Apr 10, 2018)

Order placed. Thanks Richard.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 10, 2018)

Order placed - Thanks, Richard!


----------



## hcpens (Apr 10, 2018)

Order placed and received an invoice from Ed, thanks Richard

Those members that have received an invoice from Ed or Dawn, you may pay to handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com any time this week, and again thanks for your participation.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 10, 2018)

Order placed. Thanks Richard!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2018)

All the orders that I have are repriced, so you should have gotten the updated invoice.

THANKS to all!!!!!


----------



## socdad (Apr 10, 2018)

Payment Sent


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 10, 2018)

Order placed!  Thanks Richard...


----------



## Edgar (Apr 10, 2018)

hcpens said:


> Order placed and received an invoice from Ed, thanks Richard
> 
> Those members that have received an invoice from Ed or Dawn, you may pay to handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com any time this week, and again thanks for your participation.



I'll send you my payment in the morning - thanks again.


----------



## Akula (Apr 11, 2018)

Got the PM last night, Order placed this morning.

Thanks


----------



## preacherman (Apr 11, 2018)

payment sent


----------



## Edgar (Apr 11, 2018)

Payment sent


----------



## dpstudios (Apr 12, 2018)

Payment sent.

Dan
Sinistre Pens


----------



## Akula (Apr 13, 2018)

Payment sent 

Just an observation.  I'm a long time verfied paypal user, I use it every week.  This was the first time (in a very long time) I had to go to their page and login to send money.  The home layout is different.  Used to be an option to select how you wish to send..click Family and Friends.  This part was missing but I discovered if you click Gift Theme, it was processed as the gift.

Might have been covered before, just wanted to share.  Things I buy, I use the option on the sites that link back to paypal and the money I send to people are listed on the homepage of paypal, so not seeing the old option worried me LOL

Thanks for putting this together and I look forward to more...and turning some pens I guess LOL


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Apr 13, 2018)

*Group buy*

Payment sent.


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Payment sent...


----------



## SteveG (Apr 13, 2018)

I had errors in my initial order, have resubmitted new order Thursday hoping to get back on track.


----------



## bedangerous (Apr 14, 2018)

Payment sent


----------



## dpstudios (Apr 16, 2018)

Package received with 3 bags of M&M's. Thank you Richard for setting up the buy. Thank you Ed & Dawn for the superlative service.

Dan 
Sinistre Pens


----------



## socdad (Apr 16, 2018)

My box was delivered this afternoon; everything, including enough M&M's to put me in a coma, in order. Thanks Richard for putting this together and Ed & Dawn for filling orders quickly. Hopefully I'll be ready for more in a couple of weeks ...


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 16, 2018)

Package arrived today...Thank you Richard, Ed & Dawn!


----------



## preacherman (Apr 16, 2018)

Order arrived today. thanks to all who set this up


----------



## hcpens (Apr 17, 2018)

*M&M's*

Thanks for all of the updates, but the extra bags of M&M's were to be sent to me for proper disposal, health reasons, don't want any our members to get sick or have a heart attack.:doctor:


----------



## hcpens (Apr 17, 2018)

As with every order from Ed and Dawn, this order was no exception, OUTSTANDING products, and excellence shipping. Thanks for the M&M's


----------



## hcpens (Apr 20, 2018)

Has everyone received their package?

Please chime in when you can so we can CLOSE this GB thread


----------



## Edgar (Apr 20, 2018)

Got mine - just haven’t had time to open it yet


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Apr 20, 2018)

*Group buy*

M&M's were received and great!
Oh yeah I got all my other stuff also.


----------

